# how do you take vertical shots on a tripod?



## gargoyle1

Hi,

I'm trying to take photos on a tripod and was wondering if there's any to take vertical shots while the camera is mounted (since it won't allow me to turn the camera while it's mounted on the tripod). Or is there another way to stabilize the camera as much as possible while taking the shot vertically?

I tried without the tripod and found a lot of camera shake blur when I uploaded the pics. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## Big Mike

Most tripod heads do allow you to flip or turn the head, so that it's holding the camera vertically.  If yours doesn't, it must be a very old or very cheap tripod.


----------



## chrisburke

like this  http://www.photoreview.com.au/reviews/cameraaccessories/322RC2_2.jpg


----------



## maulrat

Yeah, like what Mike said, your tripod head should tilt 90 degrees. Look for a knob closest to the bottom right or left hand corner of the pad your camera sits on. That's probably the unlocking mechanism to tilt your camera pad for upright photos.


----------



## gargoyle1

Thanks for the responses.

This is what I have
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Velbon-Function-Photographic-Video-Tripod/dp/B00004TY7O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1219866774&sr=1-1[/ame]

So you're probably right. A new tripod's not in my budget though. Any tips on how to stabilize as much as possible if I have to go without one? 

I'm shooting at AV, ISO 100-200, f/13, which has gotten me pretty good results with the lighting i've been able to get in a little studio box i made last week. but w/out the tripod, the best one I got still came out to be a bit blurry in some areas. Thanks again,


----------



## gargoyle1

maulrat said:


> Yeah, like what Mike said, your tripod head should tilt 90 degrees. Look for a knob closest to the bottom right or left hand corner of the pad your camera sits on. That's probably the unlocking mechanism to tilt your camera pad for upright photos.



Ah, just found it, thanks maulrat! I won't lie, I'm embarrassed. I've had this for 4 months and just figured out that screw that sat there on the bottom right corner had a purpose. 

lol Thanks


----------



## Rogan

there is a way but its not ideal

tilt the head all the way back and turn the camera on the screw
and it'll be vertical

my tripod is similar to urs and thats what i do


----------



## William Petruzzo

It looks like that tripod is really designed for video cameras, even though it says its for both. If that's the case, it won't really have an easy way of turning it 90 degrees, cause video cameras wouldn't need to do that. If you only really use it for taking photographs, you might consider craigslisting it and picking up one designed specifically for photography. The ball-joint heads are usually easy to work and fairly inexpensive. Assuming your not putting a real big camera on the top of the tripod, you shouldn't have too much trouble find a tripod in your price range. You might even get more bang for your buck looking for a used one.


----------



## Umpy

Are you telling me that a Wimberley WH-200 Gimbal tripod head is old and cheap? How about Arca Swiss Mono Ball. May be old but sure not cheap. The Mono Ball is doable but a little difficult. Maybe something like a Manfrotto Q2 L Bracket
​


----------

